# Solar Hot Water System Design



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a set of plans for a "bath house" that the owners want to use solar hot water with a hot water heater back up. 
They are also wanting a radiant floor system. The bath house is of an open design similar to an outdoor shower just with 10 stalls so the floor heating would be more like a snow melt system.

Any one design or know of an engineer that can help me with the solar and with integrating all three together?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I did a similar job a few years ago with a Buderus system. The company did all the engineering. Worked great, but it wasn't at a bath house. Don't bend over to much on that job. HA


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Got a set of plans for a "bath house" that the owners want to use solar hot water with a hot water heater back up.
> They are also wanting a radiant floor system. The bath house is of an open design similar to an outdoor shower just with 10 stalls so the floor heating would be more like a snow melt system.
> 
> Any one design or know of an engineer that can help me with the solar and with integrating all three together?


Look up Mark Eatheron from Colorado and he'll steer u right... tell him I said hi..


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

The architect has a long way to go before we need an engineer. The plans she sent has no room for equipment or storage tanks ect. 10 showers and 10 WCs. She has specified Heibel block walls. Oh Joy!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you got a load of fun ahead of you.... 

I did those a long time ago and swore off of them after having to install the panels on a steep roof ....... I wont get myself in a mess like that again


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

We do a ton of solar. It's energy code here. Every new dwelling is req'd to have solar hot water. PM me or call my office (see website, please not time difference) and I'd be happy to help. 

We don't do a lot of closed loop (prop glycol) systems or radiant flooring but I can help you size the system. It all depends on what direction you facing the panels and hours of sun per day (sun zone) and average temp. Also you'll need to know peak hours of usage. What's your backup heating source? Bradford White now makes a solar storage tank with gas back up. Also another way to go is a tank less back up system. Those are the most efficient but most $$.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mpm said:


> We do a ton of solar. It's energy code here. Every new dwelling is req'd to have solar hot water. PM me or call my office (see website, please not time difference) and I'd be happy to help.
> 
> We don't do a lot of closed loop (prop glycol) systems or radiant flooring but I can help you size the system. It all depends on what direction you facing the panels and hours of sun per day (sun zone) and average temp. Also you'll need to know peak hours of usage. What's your backup heating source? Bradford White now makes a solar storage tank with gas back up. Also another way to go is a tank less back up system. Those are the most efficient but most $$.


 Who's the fook is he??


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Who's the fook is he??


Umm.... What :confused1:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Who's the fook is he??


His web site says a lot


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Who's the fook is he??












Apparently he's a licensed plumber in the state of Hawaii.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Look at all that research. I did an intro years ago btw.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Well I got hacked out of this one. Owner went on vacation, came back and told Architects she wanted to use a local hack. I know the guy and he is going to screw this one up bad. I think they got mad when I sent them the septic designers reports that the system they had was too small and that they could not dump rain water into the septic system. Oh well.


----------



## Laura Scheffner (Jun 9, 2015)

I've seen a few different designs for solar water heaters (on this site and others) and I wanted to share my own. It is quite an efficient design since every square inch of collector surface is in direct thermal contact with the water being heated. You can easily modify the design to any size you like. I made mine 8ft long by 22" wide so that it can fit between the rafters in my attic. Tests showed that system output averaged about 530 Watts, heating 20 litres of water from 24 degrees C (75 degrees F) to 47 degrees C (117 degrees F) in one hour.


----------



## Steve Stifler (Jun 17, 2015)

Laura Scheffner said:


> I've seen a few different designs for solar water heaters (on this site and others) and I wanted to share my own. It is quite an efficient design since every square inch of collector surface is in direct thermal contact with the water being heated. You can easily modify the design to any size you like. I made mine 8ft long by 22" wide so that it can fit between the rafters in my attic. Tests showed that system output averaged about 530 Watts, heating 20 litres of water from 24 degrees C (75 degrees F) to 47 degrees C (117 degrees F) in one hour.


It seems a copied content from another website.....


----------

